# Staining various woods in trim project to look "similar"



## Ezee (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm planning on doing some wainscotting in a newly finished basement. To save a lot on wood costs and seasonal movement of the wood, I plan on making the stiles and rails out of 3/4 birch ply, a flat panel of 1/4 ply then trim the panel with poplar bolection moulding bought from a lumber yard. Also a cap made from poplar and base moulding from the same. I also plan to order doors in poplar. SO, my question is, is it a pipe dream to think I can stain/color birch and poplar to appear (to the average person) to look the same? I would like to go with a darker color, possibly like dark cherry or mahogany. I realize the differences in grain patters cannot be altered. As far as equipment, I just bought an earlex 5500 but have not run stain through it yet. Happy festivus everyone!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Ezee said:


> I'm planning on doing some wainscotting in a newly finished basement. To save a lot on wood costs and seasonal movement of the wood, I plan on making the stiles and rails out of 3/4 birch ply, a flat panel of 1/4 ply then trim the panel with poplar bolection moulding bought from a lumber yard. Also a cap made from poplar and base moulding from the same. I also plan to order doors in poplar. SO, my question is, is it a pipe dream to think I can stain/color birch and poplar to appear (to the average person) to look the same? I would like to go with a darker color, possibly like dark cherry or mahogany. I realize the differences in grain patters cannot be altered. As far as equipment, I just bought an earlex 5500 but have not run stain through it yet. Happy festivus everyone!













It's going to take some experimenting, and it might be easier to use a wipe on method in applying stain. I would start with premixed oil base stains, as they have a longer working time. You'll likely have to pick up the small cans of different colors to mix and match. Keep track of what you mix together for when you get lucky.


If you do get a similar look, apply whatever topcoat you'll be using because that will change the look.













 







.


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

I know this is an old post, but wanted to put in my 2 cents. I use Birch ply and Poplar together ALOT! Seems like with the darker stain colors, I get a pretty good color match. Yea there is a difference in grain patterns, as you will get some light spots in the Birch, but the Poplar seems to coat pretty evenly. To me, the color match is close enough that people don't seem to notice at all. I use oil based stain, but maybe gel stain would even out the light spots in the Birch?

Here is an example. The sides of this cabinet are Birch ply, and the face frame, doors, and drawers are Poplar. Same stain throughout. Can't really tell a difference.


----------



## Ezee (Dec 24, 2011)

6speedSD, that looks GREAT! Thanks for sharing. What did you use for stain? Did you wipe on and then topcoat or something more? My project is a frame and panel wainescott with birch ply for the rails and styles and poplar for the cap and moulding. So grain will be a minor issue because the moulding won't be that thick to see it. I am mainly concerned about color. Your post gives the a lot more confidence!


----------

